# gearbox oil.



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

i have just replaced the drive shaft on my fiat 2.5 d 1991 ducato,to do so i drained the gearbox of oil to prevent it running out of the driveshaft socket.does anybody have any advice or tips for refilling it,in the manual it states it must be refilled through the reversing light switch and not the dip stick,i have spent a full day trying to get at it,is there an easy way?before i spend more time struggling and wriggling on the floor and in the ridicules sized bonnet hole


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Try http://www.fiatforum.com/ if no go here :wink:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

thanks EJB what i did today after trying all day yesterday was- 
you take out the spare wheel which exposes the spare wheel carrier and undo the 2 x 13 mm nuts that hold this to the bulkhead, 
i then removed the air filter from the inside of the engine compartment which gave me access to the reversing light switch sensor on top of the gearbox which you remove with 22mm ring spanner after taking the 2 electric connectors off and with a small funnel and short lenth of hose put 1.6 lts of 75/80 gear oil in the box replacing the origonal oil i had drained out from the two gear box compartments. 
just gave it a run up the road job seems a good one and changes gear much more smoothly


----------

